# [pambase] Temps de compilation ? (résolu)

## sunseb7

Bonjour,

J'installe actuellement une nouvelle machine sous Gentoo. J'ai lancé la migration vers "~arch64" hier soir. Un paquet nommé "pambase" était alors en cours de compilation. Ce matin, je me lève et je remarque que mon PC est toujours en train de compiler ce même paquet.

KDE s'est compilé en 2 heures (Intel Core i5 750 à 4 coeurs) et "pambase" n'a toujours pas fini après une nuit... Bref, il est évident qu'il y a un problème. J'ai essayé d'arrêter et de relancer la compilation, mais le paquet semble à nouveau se compiler indéfiniment et sans afficher de messages d'erreurs.

C'est quoi au juste "pambase" ? Est-ce que ce paquet se compile correctement chez vous (et en combien de temps) ? Et que faire dans cette situation ? Je précise enfin que tous les autres paquets se compilent normalement.

Merci pour votre aide !

 :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Etrange... pambase est un petit paquets, contenant la base du système de gestion de droits PAM (Pluggable Authentification Modules ou un truc du genre).

Arrête-le et reprend ta compilation avec 

```
emerge --resume
```

----------

## sunseb7

Merci pour ces informations !

Mais rien à faire, ce paquet se bloque à la compilation...

Tout mon système fonctionne parfaitement sinon. Vraiment étrange ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Donne ton emerge --info. Quand tu dis que çà compile indéfiniment, tu veux dire que çà bloque, ou que çà tourne en boucle ?

Quand tu dis :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai lancé la migration vers "~arch64" hier soir.
> 
> 

 

Je suppose que  tu veux dire : ~amd64

Et tu es parti de quoi pour lancer ta migration ?

Sinon, pour répondre à :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et en combien de temps ?
> 
> 

 

environ 13 secondes  :Laughing: 

----------

## sunseb7

LOL ! 13 secondes ? Ca fait mal...

Avec emerge --keep-going, je pensais avoir un système prêt et opérationnel ce matin. Qui aurait crû que le paquet le plus insignifiant du monde allait mettre à mal ma mise à jour ?

 :Laughing: 

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> !!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *build.log wrote:*   

> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking pambase-20101024.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work
> 
> >>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work
> ...

 

- La compilation fait chauffer à 100% un des processeurs, mais rien ne se passe... Une boucle infinie quelque part ?

- Oui, désolé, je voulais dire ~amd64.

- J'ai fait un emerge @world -e depuis le LiveCD (chroot). Mais ce problème de compilation se pose encore, alors que Gentoo est installé et fonctionnel sous KDE.

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de resynchroniser l'arbre et faire un "emerge -DuNav world"

----------

## sunseb7

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux)" 0 kB
> 
> Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
> ...

 

Et à nouveau une compilation infinie...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Peux-tu voir dans le log où ça cycle ?

Je vois que c'est un rebuild, à cause de l'ajout d'un flag. As-tu fait un "emerge --deep --update --newuse" (= emerge -DuN) ?

----------

## netfab

Ajoute --debug à ta commande emerge, pour voir ce que çà dit.

----------

## sunseb7

Alors...

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/pambase-20101024/work/pambase-20101024 ...
> 
> + ebuild_phase src_compile
> 
> + declare -F src_compile
> ...

 

Et ensuite emerge reste bloqué ici... J'ai réinstallé sys-libs/pam, mais pambase se bloque encore et toujours...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour le build.log, voir quelques messages plus haut.

----------

## netfab

Si tu lances un :

```

# qatom sys-libs/pam-1.1.3

```

en root, çà bloque de la même manière ?

----------

## sunseb7

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Si tu lances un :
> 
> ```
> 
> # qatom sys-libs/pam-1.1.3
> ...

 

Exact ! Donc le problème concerne sys-libs/pam ?

----------

## netfab

Essaye :

```

# emerge -1 portage-utils

```

et réessaye le qatom.

----------

## sunseb7

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Essaye :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -1 portage-utils
> ...

 

Pourquoi cette option -1 ? Elle fait quoi ?

Mais ça ne change rien malheureusement...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## netfab

Le -1 (--oneshot) par habitude, pour ne pas inscrire ce paquet dans le fichier world, car c'est une dépendance.

En root, si tu lances un :

```

# /etc/portage/postsync.d/q-reinitialize

```

çà te sort quoi ?

----------

## netfab

Ok, laisse tomber le q-reinitialize : c'est le bug #359613, pour le moment tu dois downgrader portage-utils, certainement en version 0.4 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Same problem here, q / qatom hangs with 100% CPU.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Worked around by downgrading portage-utils.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comfirmed that downgrading portage-utils fixes the problem...
> 
> 

 

----------

## sunseb7

BINGO ! Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, netfab !

 :Very Happy: 

C'est pas un paquet très important, je ferai sans lui, en attendant un prochain correctif.

Et super le -1, je faisais chaque fois --deselect derrière et c'est vrai que c'était pas intuitif !

----------

